# Verwirrung bei Berechnung des Stromflusses



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi @ll,

ich bin momentan irgendwie verwirrt, da ich mit einem Kollegen auch schon drüber gesprochen hatte und wir zu dem momentanen, meiner Meinung nach falschen Ergebnis gekommen sind.

Es geht um zwei E-Heizungen die jeweils 7.5kW, zusammen also 15kW, Leistung haben. Beide Heizungen sollen an eine Zuleitung angeschlossen werden. Wenn mich meine E-Technik Erinnerung nicht trübt, sind das dann 5kW und ca. 22A pro Phase. Ist doch richtig, oder?

Kann ich dann ein 5x4mm² Kabel als Zuleitung mit 32A CEE Stecker, sowie den Hauptschalter "Moeller P1-32/EA/SVB" verwenden?

Steh ich irgendwie aufm Schlauch oder ist das so alles richtig?

Verwirrte nächtliche Grüße
Max


----------



## bluesky (27 November 2008)

*Verschaltung?*

Hallo, wie sind die Heizungsanlagen denn verschalten  Stern oder Dreieck?

Grüsse


----------



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi,

der Anschluss erfolgt im Stern.  Achtung, dummer Spruch: Passt irgendwie zur Weihnachtszeit.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 November 2008)

Hallo Max,

I = P / (U * SQRT(3)) --> ca. 22A bei 15kW und 400V. Müsste stimmen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ludewig (27 November 2008)

Ein Herd hat bis zu 11 kW, wird mit 3 x 16 A abgesichert und mit 5 x 2,5 (evtl. 1,5 angeschlossen.

Deine 22 A  ergeben je nach Verlegeart ab 2,5 aufwärts, meist 4mm², der HS passt auch.

Evtl. verlangt der Hersteller eine kleinere Vorsicherung, also Einzelanschluss?


----------



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi,

ok, gut. Und wenn bei Produktbeschreibungen (wie z.B. bei diesem Moeller Schalter) von einem Nennbetriebsstrom die Rede ist, ist auch der Strom pro Phase gemeint!?

Bei dem Schalter steht in den Technischen Daten eine "Bemessungsbetriebsleistung Motorschalter AC-23A" für 400V von 15kW. Inwiefern kann man von so einer Angabe auf eine reine ohmsche Last Rückschlüsse ziehen?

Gruß
Max


----------



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi @Ludewig,

geplant ist, beide Heizungen getrennt voneinander abzusichern, jeweils mit 20A D02 NEOZED-Sicherungen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## bluesky (27 November 2008)

Also folgendes:

Wenn die Heizung 7,5 kW in Sternschaltung leistet nimmt sie die auch auf, wenn sich die 7,5 kW auf Dreieckschaltung beziehen muss man noch durch drei teilen.
Gehen wir davon aus das sich die 7,5 kW auf Sternschaltung beziehen, dann haben wir 7500W/(400V*WURZEL(3)) = c.a. 11A bei zwei Heizungen also wie bereits geschrieben 22A.
soweit schonmal richtig.

Zum Schalter P1-32/EA/SVB:
Laut Moeller schaft der Lasttrenner bei 400V die geforderten 15kW. Ist zwar genau die Grenze, aber da ja keine Induktivitäten oder ähnliches, Ein- und Ausschaltströme hervorrufen, wird er es überleben.
Bei der Zuleitung würd ich rein nach Gefühl auch zu 4mm² greifen.
Allerdings kommt die Länge und der damit verbundene Spannungsfall eventuell noch zu tragen. Wenn die Leitungslänge nur 2-3 Meter beträgt, ist das nicht tragisch.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen,

Gruß bluesky


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2008)

Löwensenft schrieb:


> ..Inwiefern kann man von so einer Angabe auf eine reine ohmsche Last Rückschlüsse ziehen?..


Du bist mit einem 32A-Hauptschalter auf jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite, würde mein Chef sagen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (28 November 2008)

bluesky schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sind die Heizungsanlagen denn verschalten Stern oder Dreieck?
> 
> Grüsse


 
Hallo,

erklär uns mal, was die Schaltung der Heizelemente für eine Rolle spielt, wenn´s um den Strom in der ZULEITUNG geht 




MfG


----------



## TommyG (28 November 2008)

Und

wie es sich auswirkt, wenn die 'Black box' Heizung im Stern der Dreieck geschaltet ist, aber 400V, 7,5kW druffsteht?

Das erläutere mal plz...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## bluesky (9 Dezember 2008)

..........................................


----------

